
René Le Coultre, inventor of the quartz wristwatch, has died at age 100 - wallflower
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=www.arcinfo.ch%2Farticles%2Fregions%2Fcanton%2Frene-lecoultre-inventeur-de-la-montre-bracelet-a-quartz-est-decede-777971&edit-text=&act=url
======
wallflower
Correction. Pioneer, not the inventor.

